# ITV Homes from Hell



## jhgreen (Sep 7, 2010)

I have been talking to ITV about doing another show on Sharm and property here as my home now seems to fill the bill for the title. They are interested in doing a Sharm show to focus on the situation since the protests. My problems with my developer at Maraqia, lawyers and real estate agents will be highlighted. If any other people, would like to have their situations highlighted, please PM me so I can talk to the show's producer as well. Who knows - maybe we can have the whole hour to solely focus on Sharm. The only way to make changes here may be to have our own version of Tahir Square too via this show.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Ok I had a spare 10min and looked up that episode on Youtube, wow!


----------



## jhgreen (Sep 7, 2010)

Yes, time for another one me thinks.



canuck2010 said:


> Ok I had a spare 10min and looked up that episode on Youtube, wow!


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

jhgreen said:


> Yes, time for another one me thinks.


I think we have enough bad press for Egypt - may I suggest positive news would be better


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lanason said:


> I think we have enough bad press for Egypt - may I suggest positive news would be better


Ok good idea and you can start lol


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

I think one of the developers in sharm has already been featured in homes from hell. I think this geezer ripped people off in Cyprus then moved onto Sharm and finally ended up in Dubai if my memory does not fail me. A proper piece of work he was.


----------



## saafend (Dec 21, 2010)

im due to get keys september, what sort of problems are you having at maraqia?


----------



## saafend (Dec 21, 2010)

hi jo

any joy with itv?

Saaf


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

*Sharm - Homes from Hell*



marenostrum said:


> I think one of the developers in sharm has already been featured in homes from hell. I think this geezer ripped people off in Cyprus then moved onto Sharm and finally ended up in Dubai if my memory does not fail me. A proper piece of work he was.



The project was called Sharm Cliff Residence and the developer was jailed for cheque frauds. His wife Lamia continues to screw owners to this day.

Yes, it's time for a re-visit, only the ITV editor prefers to see the court cases we have pending bring up verdicts. As each project gets bankrupted, the film crews will then have something to witness as some developments will return to the desert leaving tens of thousands more owners in despair.

The government's insistance of only giving jobs to Egyptians and visa restrictions only makes matters worse...... The country could be another Iran.

Maiden, is there any good news? 
Possibly if Mubarak and sons were found guilty on all charges would we find something positive to cheer about.

Eco-Mariner.


----------

